# Photos of my Fundulopanchax gardneri and Nothobranchius rachovii



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love killi fish, any other killi fish keepers here?

thanks for looking

Fundulopanchax gardneri by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

and a baby

Fundulopanchax gardneri by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

received a male Nothobranchius rachovii from April today, will pick up a female tomorrow 

Nothobranchius rachovii by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

April carries killis 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well not this second! They are in Raymond's tank! I'll try order more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

the awesome thing about April is she usually is able to bring in all my fish and plant requests


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

the male swam out and I got a few photos 

Nothobranchius rachovii by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great pictures Ray.Your photos are always amazing.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

rwong2k10 said:


> received a male Nothobranchius rachovii from April today, will pick up a female tomorrow
> 
> Nothobranchius rachovii by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


Great looking fish. I believe these are annual killifish. I'm looking forward to seeing how they reproduce for you in the tank.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for the kind words!

yeah these ones are annual's, so they die after a year.

Besides loving apisto's, killi fish are one of my top fish to keep/own 

I just noticed you can buy their eggs off ebay for $6.99 + shipping


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow beautiful male! What kind of tank/setup do you have them in?

I'm going to have to look for them when April gets another batch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh they're in my 10 gallon planted, with co2 grow out tank, it's full with xmas moss and flame moss and a field of styrougene porto velho, so it's a grow out tank until I have enough to put into my 120 gallon


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Ray,
Wow you are into everything. When is the 1200 gallon Congo river biotype with Goliath tiger fish coming?
I used to keep gairdneri, scheeli, and australe killies a long time ago. I regret not still keeping them and I often want to start another colony again. I think there is a society that deals with killies...or there used to be. The one I wanted to try was blue gularis.

Cheers
Hammer


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks hammer,

killi fish are fun, I have a soft spot for orange australe's.

One day I will have a brown discus biotope tank, one day


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful fish and pictures!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks wslam!

I love taking photos of my aquarium and plants  it's a lot of fun


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish -- and amazing photos.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks! more photos of things here there and everwhere in my aquarium soon!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> I just noticed you can buy their eggs off ebay for $6.99 + shipping


 I got some off ebay once. I wasn't as attentive at feeding the fry and cleaning the tank as I should have been, so only a couple survived to adulthood. I would like to try it again sometime and do things properly.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

ah great to hear tomc, I'll try it one day, not enough time for me for now 

$6.99 USD can't hurt to give it a try


----------

